# The Fox Clip or other low maintenance clip



## SquidPup (Apr 4, 2014)

This looks like bishop right now! It's VERY low maintenance, but still masculine. 

We used a #5 blade with the grain on his body and tail, a 10 on the face, a 30 on his feet, and scissored the legs and head. 


























Keep in mind he was wet and not brushed in the last 2 pics! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

He looks great! I'll try starting off with the #5.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ya I would say that dog is about a 5 or 7 on the body. Winter is sort of in a fox clip. His ears,topknot,and tail are growing out from a Bedlington though and he doesn't have shaved feet. I'm going for more of a Asian trim than Fox, but it gives you a similar idea. I started his body off with a 10, and grew out from there. With his fur I like to use shorter blades to give a more dramatic look and just have him grow into whatever is needed. 








No he's not dead. He is getting his armpit glued (first time I ever cut a dog, I felt so bad, but I was glad it was mine and not a clients). And before I shaved his face. 







He has a goatee  hehe. 








Sorry they are not the best pictures. I just recently deleted all my pics off my phone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

*giggle* Little blue Winter with his tongue sticking out.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

We called this a German style clip and it was done by a groomer following the instructions on PF by the owner of another dog. Just do a search for German clip.


----------



## SquidPup (Apr 4, 2014)

I think the difference is the German clip is scissored and the fox trim is short and half clipped


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I think that my boy is probably clipped and then scissored smooth. I took the instructions and photo since my groomer had never seen or heard of either clip. However she does it I am always pleased.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I was pleased with how a German looked on my boy back in Oct.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

